# Je n'arrive plus à installer des mises à jour d'applications



## Youngkriss911 (22 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour, le problème est présent depuis 3 semaines environs
lorsque je fait une app se mettre à jour, y a le cercle de chargement qui n'avance pas, et du coup l'app est en attente sur l'accueil, 
j'ai déjà essayé de me déco de mon compte appstore et de me reco ,mais ça a fonctionné que 1/2 jours après le blem est revenu...
Que faire svp ?


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Juillet 2017)

Lire les actus McGé-iGen !


----------

